# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Tủ điện cnc 3 trục

## Letungquang

Kính chào các bạn cao thủ CNC, em mới bắt đầu với cnc, xin cho em hỏi em mua linh kiện như sau có đủ nguyên bộ cho cnc ko a?.. (1)drive +servo loai Hybrid servo.. (2)bob mach3 giao tiếp với driver... (3)biến tần +spindle... (4)lọc nhiễu (5)bộ nguồn 24v cấp cho driver (6)nguon 5v cấp cho bộ mach 3 (7)công tắc giới hạn hành trình, estop..

----------


## cnclaivung

còn thiếu cái tủ, màn hình, bàn phím , chuột, cpu. cái ghế ngồi ... :Wink: dây điện điều khiển,  vv nhiều lắm chưa đủ đâu...hehe

----------


## Gamo

Có lẽ đủ rồi đó bác. Ráp gần xong thì sẽ lòi ra vài thứ lặt vặt như dây điện, xích cáp , tủ, giắc cắm, hộp cáp...

PS: hehe, đọc bài bác cnclaivung mới nhớ: còn thiếu cái quan trọng nhất là PC  :Smile: )

----------


## cuong

robot 3t bán nguyên tủ điện kìa

----------


## Mechanic

Gọn Gàng sạch sẽ thì làm cái bàn kèm tu điện trong topic này. Khỏi phải suy nghĩ hay lăng tăng gì nhiều hehe. http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/51...ep-cho-lam-may

----------


## Letungquang

> robot 3t bán nguyên tủ điện kìa


Giá sao bác? Em làm khung 1325

----------


## Letungquang

Học vẽ art cam lâu ko thì biết vẽ các bác ơi?

----------


## cuong

lâu hay mau tùy người, mua tập sách mấy trăm k về ngâm cứu cho chủ động time. ai biết ảnh bán bao nhiêu, hu huhu hổng có tiền sao giám hỏi, hình như một số bác vẫn làm tủ điện hình như trong đó có bác CKD mật thư cho các bác ấy là có giá liền à

----------


## cnclaivung

> Học vẽ art cam lâu ko thì biết vẽ các bác ơi?


sao post lung tung chủ đề vậy bác ; 
à có lẽ hơi lâu đấy : 8 năm mài ghế lý thuyết  ... 2 năm thực hành trên xác sống...1 năm kinh nghiệm bầm dập vụ dao búa, mất bước, lệch phôi, ka ka
ah nếu có nhu cầu artcam , mình còn nguyên bộ sách của thầy Thực , nếu cần mình để lại nữa giá tiền 400k để cho bác ngâm từ từ

----------


## Letungquang

> lâu hay mau tùy người, mua tập sách mấy trăm k về ngâm cứu cho chủ động time. ai biết ảnh bán bao nhiêu, hu huhu hổng có tiền sao giám hỏi, hình như một số bác vẫn làm tủ điện hình như trong đó có bác CKD mật thư cho các bác ấy là có giá liền à


em ngu lâu lắm, học chắc 1 năm quá  :Smile: )

----------


## Letungquang

> sao post lung tung chủ đề vậy bác ; 
> à có lẽ hơi lâu đấy : 8 năm mài ghế lý thuyết  ... 2 năm thực hành trên xác sống...1 năm kinh nghiệm bầm dập vụ dao búa, mất bước, lệch phôi, ka ka
> ah nếu có nhu cầu artcam , mình còn nguyên bộ sách của thầy Thực , nếu cần mình để lại nữa giá tiền 400k để cho bác ngâm từ từ


Bác có nói đùa quá ko đấy?  Gì mà 8 năm,?

----------


## cuong

không đâu, từ ngày có máy em làm khoảng hai tuần à, (vì em mua trục tiếp từ trung quốc nên đóng "học phí" ban đầu thôi chứ nếu tính kỹ chắc khoảng 1 tuần). còn vẽ thì không học chỉ chú trọng phần khai dao thôi, vì vẽ thì mua mẫu cho nó lành hihihih

----------


## Letungquang

> không đâu, từ ngày có máy em làm khoảng hai tuần à, (vì em mua trục tiếp từ trung quốc nên đóng "học phí" ban đầu thôi chứ nếu tính kỹ chắc khoảng 1 tuần). còn vẽ thì không học chỉ chú trọng phần khai dao thôi, vì vẽ thì mua mẫu cho nó lành hihihih


Vâng. Đêm qua tìm hiểu 1 đêm em đã biết đấu nối và test thử, ok hết bác a . Em dùng cảm biến tiệm cận chứ ko dùng cong tắc hành trình.

----------

